# JBuilder X und Tiger



## Tobias (18. Okt 2004)

High,
kennt jemand ein Update (Plugin, was weiß ich) für JBuilder X, mit dem ich Syntaxhighlighting und Refactoring für Java 5 bekomme?

mpG
Tobias


----------



## skaal (19. Okt 2004)

ich würde sagen da müssen wir auf version 2005 warten (gibts bisher nur als enterprise, kostenlos als 30 tage trial mit unbegrenzter foundation, ist aber auch ein 680MB download).


----------



## Pulvertoastman (20. Okt 2004)

Es gibt hierzu ein OpenTool.

Schau mal unter
http://forum.javacore.de/viewtopic.php?t=447


----------

